# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Suchfunktion umgestellt

## noox

Die Forums-Interne Suchfunktion macht hin und wieder Probleme und wird daher auf die Volltext-Suche der Datenbank umgestellt. Vorübergehend ist daher die Suchfunktion nicht verfügbar.

----------


## noox

Suchfunktion ist umgestellt. Wie sich die neue Suche bewährt wird sich demnächst weisen. 

Das Problem, dass beim Anlegen von neuen Threads ein Timeout auftritt sollte behoben sein. Ursache waren häufige, kurze Wörter, die im Suchindex aufgenommen wurden und in zig Tausend Posts enthalten sind. Das Forum hat daraus extrem lange Datenbank-Abfragen gebaut, die dann zu lange zum Ausführen benötigen.

Die Suche funktioniert jetzt direkt und vollständig in der Datenbank mit einem eigenen "Fulltext"-Index. Dieser sollte auch "ähnliche" Dinge finden, also typische Sprach-spezifische Dinge wie Einzahl/Mehrzahl etc. erkennen. Die Volltext-Suche hat noch einige nette Features. Dazu mehr im nächsten Post mehr.

Vor dem Erstellen des Volltext-Indexes habe ich noch die Standard-Sortierreihenfolge der Datenbank auf Deutsch umgestellt (Dabei habe ich den Server mal in die Knie gezwungen  :Twisted:  ). Standard ist da nämlich Schwedisch, weil es ein Schwedischer Datenbank-Hersteller ist.

Von der Volltext-Suche werden Wörter mit einer Länge von 3 bis 30 Zeichen indiziert. Außerdem werden folgende sogenannte Stop-Words ausgenommen:

Deutsche Stop-Words:



> aber als auch auf aus bei bin bis ist dadurch daher darum das daß dass dein deine dem den der des dessen deshalb die dies dieser dieses doch dort durch ein eine einem einen einer eines euer eure für hatte hatten hattest hattet hier ich ihr ihre ist jede jedem jeden jeder jedes jener jenes jetzt kann kannst können könnt machen mein meine mit muß mußt musst müssen müßt nach nachdem nein nicht nun oder seid sein seine sich sie sind soll sollen sollst sollt sonst soweit sowie und unser unsere unter vom von vor wann warum was weiter weitere wenn wer werde werden werdet weshalb wie wieder wieso wir wird wirst woher wohin zum zur über


Englische Stop-Words:



> a's able about above according accordingly across actually after afterwards again against ain't all allow allows almost alone along already also although always among amongst and another any anybody anyhow anyone anything anyway anyways anywhere apart appear appreciate appropriate are aren't around aside ask asking associated available away awfully became because become becomes becoming been before beforehand behind being believe below beside besides best better between beyond both brief but c'mon c's came can can't cannot cant cause causes certain certainly changes clearly com come comes concerning consequently consider considering contain containing contains corresponding could couldn't course currently definitely described despite did didn't different does doesn't doing don't done down downwards during each edu eight either else elsewhere enough entirely especially etc even ever every everybody everyone everything everywhere exactly example except far few fifth first five followed following follows for former formerly forth four from further furthermore get gets getting given gives goes going gone got gotten greetings had hadn't happens hardly has hasn't have haven't having he's hello help hence her here here's hereafter hereby herein hereupon hers herself him himself his hither hopefully how howbeit however i'd i'll i'm i've ignored immediate inasmuch inc indeed indicate indicated indicates inner insofar instead into inward isn't it'd it'll it's its itself just keep keeps kept know knows known last lately later latter latterly least less lest let let's like liked likely little look looking looks ltd mainly many may maybe mean meanwhile merely might more moreover most mostly much must myself name namely near nearly necessary need needs neither never nevertheless new next nine nobody non none noone nor normally not nothing novel now nowhere obviously off often okay old once one ones only onto other others otherwise ought our ours ourselves out outside over overall own particular particularly per perhaps placed please plus possible presumably probably provides que quite rather really reasonably regarding regardless regards relatively respectively right said same saw say saying says second secondly see seeing seem seemed seeming seems seen self selves sensible sent serious seriously seven several shall she should shouldn't since six some somebody somehow someone something sometime sometimes somewhat somewhere soon sorry specified specify specifying still sub such sup sure t's take taken tell tends than thank thanks thanx that that's thats the their theirs them themselves then thence there there's thereafter thereby therefore therein theres thereupon these they they'd they'll they're they've think third this thorough thoroughly those though three through throughout thru thus together too took toward towards tried tries truly try trying twice two under unfortunately unless unlikely until unto upon use used useful uses using usually value various very via viz want wants was wasn't way we'd we'll we're we've welcome well went were weren't what what's whatever when whence whenever where where's whereafter whereas whereby wherein whereupon wherever whether which while whither who who's whoever whole whom whose why will willing wish with within without won't wonder would would wouldn't yes yet you you'd you'll you're you've your yours yourself yourselves zero

----------


## noox

Die neue Suche sucht jetzt endlich automatisch mit dem Und-Operator.

Suche nach: 
Stiegl -> 81 Treffer
Zipfer -> 28 Treffer
Stiegl Zipfer -> 5 Treffer

Will man oder:
Stiegl OR Zipfer -> 97 Treffer
(mathematisch gesehen, kann das nicht stimmen...  :Frown: )

Das ein ohne dem anderen:
Stiegl -Zipfer -> 80 Treffer
Zipfer -Stiegl -> 25 Treffer
(das auch nicht  :Frown: )

Oder, Und bzw. direkt hintereinander:
Stiegl OR Bier -> mehr als 500 Treffer
Stiegl Bier -> 31 Treffer
"Stiegl Bier" 9 Treffer

Joker:
Crank -> 116 Treffer
Crank* -> 295 Treffer

Ich muss das mal schön in die FAQs reinschreiben.

----------

